# New to IVF - Advice Sought



## Gypsy Moon (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi,

I am new to this forum and was wondering if anyone had any useful advice they could give my DH and myself regarding the IVF process etc.

We have been referred to Oxford and are due to attend their Open Day later this month.  I have been taking Clomid but was advised to stop after the fourth month so that our referral could be progressed.

Is there anything we should be doing to improve our chances of success (diet etc)?  I have lost just under two and a half stone in the past year and I am still attending Weight Watchers on a weekly basis so I hope my weight will continue to drop slowly.  We also both have reflexology sessions on a monthly basis.

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## tinydancer811 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Summers,
Welcome!  There is so much advice on this forum for things that you can do to help your chances and no doubt you will do loads of research yourself and be inundated with information.  In the end it's very much up to science, medical technology and embryo quality.  We can eat brazil nuts and drink pineapple juice until the cows come home, but it might not end up in a pregnancy. I can understand you trying to grab this IVF thing by the horns and do all that you can though!  Your doctor will be able to answer loads of your questions and after a couple of months you'll find yourself a walking, talking, IVF encyclopedia!  Best of luck,
xxx


----------



## kimmy (May 8, 2010)

Hi

Myself & my husband are due to start treatment this month as well. We r also goin 2 Oxford. We are havin the ISIC treatment. I go a book out on IVF but until i actually got an example IVF cycle I didnt realise what was invloved. I can help wit some stuff but otherwise ask your gp.

Kimmyx


----------



## shebear (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi GypsyMoon!

As the others say, you'll soon find loads of info around this webiste, but when I started my first cycle of IVF last year I found this info useful: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=180983.msg2877708#msg2877708

Finding out what to expect is good as it will help reduce anxiety and I believe one of the most important things to do during IF treatment is to keep stress levels to a minimum... Although it's good to look at the evidence, try not to become to embroiled in "doing the right thing", as this can create its own stress... Trying to eat a healthy, well balanced diet, regular gently exercise, stopping smoking and reducing alcohol intake are great things to do, but don't be too hard on yourself - remember a little of what you fancy does you good, and the beneficial effects of keeping yourselves happy are gonna far out weigh the negatives of a few treats now and then... You've got to live a little!

When you embark on treatment, try and factor into your lifestyle a little me time everyday - to do something you enjoy, pamper yourself or relax. Get into the habit of putting yourself first and taking care of yourself now, so that it's second nature once you start treatment... During my cycle, I use a relaxation CD (Zita West) everyday to really relax, and finds it helps keep stress levels low.

The other thing that is invaluable once you start is to meet with other ladies going thru' treatment at the same time thru' the Cycle Buddies thread. You'll meet lots of others living through similar experiences and be able to support each other, it's good to know you're not alone and you can tell them anything!

Wishing you well

  

Shebear


----------



## fairywings (Feb 19, 2009)

and welcome to Fertility Friends Gypsy Moon 

I will leave you some links below to help with your questions hun  . Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

This may be interesting to you......
*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 

Keep in touch

Fairywings xx


----------



## Gypsy Moon (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the information everyone.  We have now had our consent meeting and it looks as though I will start DR during the middle of June.  Going to try to remain as relaxed as possible about everything and continue with my life as though we are aren't going through IVF.  Mind you....will probably change tactics if it doesn't work this time.  Many people have been telling me not to expect it to work first time, and I am trying not to get my hopes up too much.


----------



## loopylinda1979 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Gypsymoon   

I just had to send you a message.  I know its maybe easier to not get your hopes up, but try not to listen to everyone else.  What is meant to happen to you, will happen, and a positive mental attitude is so important throughout IVF.  I have just been through my first cycle of IVF, and throughout, I kept a really positive head on, telling myself it WILL work...I even imagined what I would look like with a bump, how it would feel to hold my baby for the first time, etc.  And guess what....it did happen first time, and I am sitting pregnant at the moment    I truly believe it was due to staying focused on what I wanted, and keeping positive throughout which helped me achieve my dream.

Good luck     
Linda xxx


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Gypsy Moon - Congrats on getting the go ahead. Come and join us on the Cycle Buddies thread for June/July. It is full of lovely people ready to give support to each other as we join the rollercoaster of IVF together.

I notice that you were successful with weightwatchers    Well done you   . i also lost weight with weight watchers but used to eat a lot of their products i.e cakes, yoghurts and biscuits. You will note that the included sweeteners are aspartame which has been linked to miscarriage. All leading fertility experts tell you to cut it out of your diet so just in case like me you do have a sweet tooth please read the label on everything. I have now totally cut these out of my diet (also chewing gum contains aspartame and generally anything fat free!). I think on the Peer Support Pre Treatment board the is a fertility protocol that 'Angelbumps' has written which may interest you. I have included some supplements in my diet but not all as I feel you can actually get most nutrients from following a healthy diet. But take a look.

You can be successful on your 1st attempt or 10th attempt or never. It really is a lottery and I don't think anyone will have the answers but you are doing everything that you can to make it possible for you. Good luck      

Mary x


----------



## Gypsy Moon (Feb 20, 2010)

Maryd, Thanks for the advice re aspartame. I had read somewhere that it was advisable to avoid the fat free products when trying to conceive and now I know why. I have been trying to ween myself off of the "diet" foods over the past few months. It has meant that my weight loss has slowed down, but I haven't gained any weight overall (I think walking our dog helps  ). 

LoopyLinda1979 - I want to remain positive about the whole experience, but it feels as though we have to face heartbreak every month. Some nice warm weather might improve my outlook on the experience, the world always seems such a nicer place when it's sunny....... I do not personally know anyone who has gone through IVF, just friends of friends. So this website is so useful for me, as I often wonder if I'm the only one who feels like this. My DH keeps telling me to be positive about it. I'm suffering with a summer cold at the moment so feeling a bit sorry for myself!

Roll on my AF, I should be able to start DR in mid June.

 to everyone.


----------

